# What does your normal supper consist of?



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Well... while I was cooking supper last night, I thought it would neat to know what everyone else in the U.S. typically has for a homecooked meal... So if you would like to share I would love to hear it!

I will start it off... last night I kind of went the easy route  We had english peas, creamed corn, hamburger helper, homemade mashed taters (yes I said taters :wink: remember... I AM in Alabama), and homemade biscuits. Usually I like to do a homemade meat... like salisbury steak and gravy, hamburger steaks marinated with dale's sauce with a taters mixed in, shepherd's pie, homemade chicken pasta, etc. but I had a throbbing headache last night so I copped out with hamburger helper :shrug: I also like cooking fried squash (from the garden), fried okra (from the garden), spinach w/ eggs, etc. My family are also BIG bakers! I love making ANY kind of baked goods.... pies, cookies, cakes, candies, treats, etc. My Hubby's favorite recipes that I make are pecan pie and carrot cake, and my favorite is homemade brownies and kentucky pound cake :drool: All of this is made from SCRATCH because my Nannie would KILL me if I baked anything from a box and she found out about it :doh: (but every now and then I do sneak in a boxed cake mix... but sssshhhhhh.... don't tell anyone :wink: )

How about you? What kind of homemade meals do you prepare? Also, if anyone wants any recipes for what's listed above just let me know! I am happy to share! :wink:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

HollowbeadRanch said:


> I will start it off... last night I kind of went the easy route  We had english peas, creamed corn, hamburger helper, homemade mashed taters (yes I said taters :wink: remember... I AM in Alabama), and homemade biscuits.


No need to even ASK if you hear her on the phone, such a "cute" accent :wink:

I will reply later --- got to run


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

HollowbeadRanch--if I lived with you, I would be as big as a house...lol! Comfort foods are my weakness...

My dinner usually consists of: a large salad (with real leaf lettuce and greens--not iceburg), some type of cooked veggie (broccoli, greenbeans, carrots...something like that), a starch (potato, bread, pasta, or beans) and if we have meat it's usually venison, wild turkey, pheasant or partridge...we do not buy meat from the store anymore.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

typically we have a steamed veggie or mix of and some sort of carbohydrate (baked potato, french fry or rice). For meat - it depends on who is cooking. Typically my husband cooks the meat and me the ide dishes. Some of our favorites though are Pork Ribs marinated in a Seseme Ginger sauce, Beer Butt Chicken, Lamb (homegrown), or Honey Ginger beef - all cooked on the BBQ. 

The Beer Butt Chicken is soo yummy and so easy to cook. Just need a whole chicken and a beer/soda can. We have done it with Dr. Pepper also and it was real good. If anyone would like the recipes to anything let me know!


----------



## MissMM (Oct 22, 2007)

Hey Allison, could you email me your 'beer can chicken" recipe? If anybody has any good venision or fowl recipes, please send me your favorites. Our meals for the forseeable future are going to be some derivitive of carrots, beans, peas, potatoes, corn (we have those up the waazoo) and deer meat/duck/goose for the meat. 

Hopefully I won't have to resort to cooking rabbit or goat meat just yet


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

It depends though, we eat a variety of different things here though.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

StaceyRoop said:


> No need to even ASK if you hear her on the phone, such a "cute" accent :wink:


LOL.... I will take that as a compliment :wink: It is funny.... I never thought I had that big of a southern accent (even though I was born and raised here in AL), but I was on the phone with a store in KY the other day and the first words out of his mouth were "You have a really nice southern accent... you must be from down south?"  :slapfloor: So I guess I have more of accent than I think I do.



FunnyRiverFarm said:


> HollowbeadRanch--if I lived with you, I would be as big as a house...lol! Comfort foods are my weakness...


 Yes... mine too. Hubby says when he works out of town he looses weight and then when he comes home he gains it right back... I told him I could quit cooking all that stuff and start doing salads and such.... but I almost caused a mutiny with that remark :slapfloor: so comfort food it is! He is the picky one though. I LOVE spinach, asparagus, any type of beans or peas, salads and so on... but he is ALOT more picky :roll:



kelebek said:


> The Beer Butt Chicken is soo yummy and so easy to cook.


 We have done this before. It is REALLY tender and juicy! I also let my Hubby work the grill. He built his own grill since he is a welder... so he considers himself the "grill king" and therefore I need not go near it :roll: jokes on him.. cause that means he cooks :slapfloor: One of my favorite things for him to grill is lemon pepper chicken with monterey jack cheese on top. I buy the KC Masterpiece Lemon Pepper Marinade and marinade the boneless skinless chicken breasts in it over night then he puts it on the grill the next day and just keep brushing some of the marinade over it as he cooks. When he takes it off the grill I take a block of monterey jack cheese and shred it over the top of the chicken.... mmmmm... yummy!



MissMM said:


> If anybody has any good venision or fowl recipes, please send me your favorites.


 We cut deer tenderloin into small strips, then marinade it in Moore's Sauce (exact same as Dale's sauce just not as salty) over night. The next day we wrap it in bacon and use toothpicks to hold the bacon on, then you can grill it on the grill or if you have a George Forman grill it works good on that too. This is my Hubby's favorite recipe using deer meat. Now my Uncle also makes some EXCELLENT deer jerky, I could try and get the recipe from him if you like?


----------



## MissMM (Oct 22, 2007)

I would appreciate that, thank you. We're trying to trim our grocery budget to the bare minimum 'cause every penny will need to go to propane this winter


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

My absolute favorite meal with deer meat is one my mom has done for years....the neck roast...put the roast in a dutch oven, add 8 peeled and quartered potatoes and about 10 big carrots, scrubbed and cut into thirds. 1 big yellow onion in large dice and enough onion soup base in water to cover the veggies...now she always had this in the wood stove oven for however long it took til the meat fell off the bone...the smell was absolutely wonderful and that meat just melted in your mouth.....I always took the veggies and mashed them together on my plate and added butter and the broth from the pan....awesome.

Since I know have a small slicer, I like to chill my deer meat...a few boneless steaks or the "sweetmeat" as my dad called thebackstrap....sliced thin and sauteed with onions and peppers, halfway through I add my "special seasoning" and 4 or 5 peeled and quartered potatoes, a bit of watr to bring up the pan juices, turn the heat to low, throw a lid on it and you have a "one pan meat and potatoes meal" my hubby loves this and though I do make a salad or veggie to go with it, he says the meat and taters are enough.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

FOOD...........................LOL :greengrin: 


some kind of meat.......depends if we want fish......beef........chicken ect.............we usually have a potato of some kind ..........baked ......fried......mashed....and vegetable........could be salad....broccoli....cauliflower..........cabbage...........ect..

Do you know that there is enough food in this post to feed the whole world......LOL


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Well, it depends. . . . usually my mom cooks but lately us kids have each had a night. Tuesday my brother made home-cooked pizza, very good, he put lots of veggies on it. I made burritos last night. Oh, Sunday night we had the most delicious home-made clam chowder (my mom is the BEST COOK I know!!). She makes awesome food and seasons to perfection.  I don't think I'll ever move out! hee-hee, just kidding. . . . My favorite food in the fall and winter is her home-made soup with a nice salad, I love salad.


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

well most of the time it is bbq chicken or pork chops with mac and cheese or au gratin taters-sometimes it's cubed steak or hamburger with gravy-we eat lots of homemeade bbiscuits and country ham and sausage-Veggies are peas, green beans and corn


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

We are cutting back (LOL) on "red" meat, and overly processed foods. I like to cook, but I'm a little tired (after 45 years of feeding people) of planning meals. Oh well. We eat alot of salad, most of it from my garden this summer. Hubby has a masters in nutrition, so most of the greens are spinach, although I like a little romaine to keep it from being "flat". I love to "stir fry" veggies, first I cook what-ever meat we want, mostly chicken or pork, but when I have to have beef steak, I stir fry it to medium take it out then do the veggies, carrots, califlower, celery, onions, brocolli, snow peas (add in this order, so the later ones don't get too done, I like my veggies not overcooked). Then I make a little "gravy" with cornstarch, add meat. Served over rice, Hubby adds teriaki. It takes about half hour and it's great. Occasionally, I revert back to my midwest upbringing and cook a roast (beef or pork) and add potatoes and carrots and then make gravy (see, Iowans put gravy on everything). I usually have bread of some kind (no bulk processed "white" bread, ick, I should buy stock in Panera Bread)

I have about 10 Guineas in the freezer, I'll make homemade egg noodles. Boil the guinea/chicken till tender, strain broth through cheese cloth, pick meat off bones, cook noodles in broth about 15 minutes, return meat to mix, serve over potatoes or biscuits, I like to add some shredded carrots or peas to add color.


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Well I cook 6 nights a week and rotate between chicken, beef, fish, deer and pork. I cook my meats in various ways each time and always serve 2 veggies. I sometimes cook a pasta and serve a salad. We go out to eat every Tuesday night to our favorite Mexican place where they know us by name.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Anything in the back of the fridge that isn't fuzzy or bloated :shades:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

mmmmmmmmmmmmm................... maybe I shouldn't have started this post.... it makes me hungry everytime I read it! :drool: 

Well, most of the time I only cook 4 nights a week (if we HAPPEN to be home all 4 of those nights)... Monday, Tuesday, and Wednesday nights I cook.... Hubby goes to the track on Thursday nights, so I usually go shopping or curl up in the recliner with a cup of coffee and a good book (I LOVE going to the track, and go with Hubby a few times a year... but Thursdays gives us each a little "break" from the norm)... Friday and Saturday nights are dedicated to me :greengrin: we either go out to eat or stay home and watch a movie... then Sunday nights I normally cook as long as we are home. We have become so hectic here lately that sometimes we are only home one or two nights a week :doh: :shrug:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

mmmmmmmmmmm............... ok.... maybe I shouldn't have started this thread.... everytime I read it I get hungry! :drool: 

Well I normally cook about 4 nights out of the week... IF we are home those 4 nights... Monday, Tuesday, and Wednesday nights I cook.... Thursday nights Hubby goes to the track and I usually go shopping or curl up in the recliner with a good book and a cup of coffee (I LOVE going to the track... and I usually go with Hubby a few times a year (my uncle owns it), but Thursday nights kind of gives us a little "break" from the norm :wink: ).... Friday and Saturday nights are dedicated to me :greengrin: we usually either go out to eat or stay at home and watch movies (we are old married folk now :doh: )... and then on Sunday nights I usually cook... if we a are at home. Here lately we have been so hectic that we are lucky if we are home 2 to 3 nights a week :doh: :shrug:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Goathappy :ROFL: I'm just getting ready to clean the refrigerator!


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

HollowbeadRanch said:


> StaceyRoop said:
> 
> 
> > No need to even ASK if you hear her on the phone, such a "cute" accent :wink:
> ...


Call and talk to an answering machine, play it back and listen to your voice. This will let you hear your accent. It will not be exact as you will not be as spontaneous as you would if you were not doing it to listen.

I didn't think I had as much of an accent until I heard my voice played back. Its definitely more than I thought it was. 
crocee


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

hhmmmm... I will give that a try. But I have heard myself on tape recorders before and I still didn't think I had that much of an accent :shrug: . Hubby says it's because everyone else around here talks just like me, so I don't notice :slapfloor:


----------

